# "Official History Draft" Thread: Post selections here!



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Pick I - Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I can already judge who is going to take who just by looking at the usernames in here :lol.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I wanted Stone Cold 

My 1st Pick: *The Undertaker*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*1st pick is Macho Man Randy Savage.*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My first pick goes to

The Rock


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pick 1 - Triple H (Sorry KOK )


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Pick 12? :bs: Haha.. It's probably a decent spot actually..

I've got a plan anyway though. :side:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

My first pick. Nature Boy Ric Flair


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My choice...and damn it was tough is:

*The Heartbreak Kid, Shawn Michaels*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*First Pick*: _The Olympic Gold Medalist Kurt Angle._


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

*Numero Uno*: 'The Big Red Machine' 'The Devil's Favourite Demon' 'The Big Red Monster'...you get the point.

IT'S KANE!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*bump*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Question, are we just setting up a match card or do we have to write out the matches as well?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Question, are we just setting up a match card or do we have to write out the matches as well?


Hey for future reference please post any comments in the "Discussion" Thread we got lol Thanks! 

But i'll answer you....when everyone is done choosing 20 wrestlers and 1 valet or manager..then we all will need to make matches outta the wrestlers we have. You don't have to write a story or explanation behind the match or who won, etc...but you may although something like this is okay:

World Title Match:

The Big Show vs. Ryback

US Title Match

Jeff Jarrett vs. Diamond Dallas Page

Etc....

Voters will choose which ppv card they think is best. If you win, you will be able to eliminate 1 wrestler from ur roster and recruit one wrestler from your opponents. For each ppv, you may use a wrestler just once on the entire card..u cant put say Big Show in two matches on the ppv. 

Hope it explained things better lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NEW RULES HAVE BEEN IMPLEMENTED: CHECK DISCUSSION THREAD.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate (Formerly KingofKings ) Selects:

JEEEYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON ..... CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Damn it, now my Austin Cena dream match extravaganza is gone


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't believe he isn't gone yet.. but, I pick *"Hollywood" Hulk Hogan!*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My 3 are still left!


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

I will the straight edge savior CM PUNK


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Mike Hero said:


> I will the straight edge savior CM PUNK


Uh I think you missed out on a first round pick...


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

my first pick (formerly known as legendmaker2 stupid rants shit) is : *Brock Lesnar*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*** Guys please try to leave discussions out of this thread and post in the "Discussion thread."

Draft selections here please. 

As for Mike, glad he's alive lol ...yes he did make his selection late..he missed his turn but as per rules if you miss your turn (assuming it's the first time) you may make ur pick anytime after that to make up for it. Thing is though, Mike can't miss any more or he's eliminated .


*BTW, i'll update the FIRST page with everyone's draft selections!*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My first pick - Chris Jericho


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Someone PM whoever's next?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My first pick will be...the best there is, the best there was and the best there ever will be....Bret Hart!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cool it is my turn guys.

YES YES YES It is Daniel Bryan baby. 

And number 2? Chris Benoit


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Edit: my next pick is taken already. In that case ill take Jeff Hardy.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Kurt Angle has already been taken I do believe.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> My pick now right? Ill take Kurt Angle.


Please go to the FIRST page of this thread to review guys already chosen. 

Sorry, Kurt Angle was chosen earlier. Choose again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Please go to the FIRST page of this thread to review guys already chosen.
> 
> Sorry, Kurt Angle was chosen earlier. Choose again.


I edited it already.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My second pick is Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*bump


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

second pick i will take Sting


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Tough choice, but this round I'll take *Mick Foley*.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

With his second pick, THE BEAST INCARNATE SELECTS ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdGdBK9sbgc

THE ANIMAL. THE ALTERED BEAST.

DAVE BATISTA!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

My second draft pick: FROM DOWN IN THE CATACOMBS...THE MONSTER ABYSS

unk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*My second pick:* _THE RATED RRR-SUPEERSTARRRR EDGE!_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My 2nd draft choice..tough choice but I'm going to go with:

*Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat~!*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

The American Dream Dusty Rhodes


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My 2nd round pick is...

*Rey Mysterio*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The second round draft pick is 


*Randy Orton*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

2nd Pick: Jake the snake Roberts


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

My 2nd Pick: *Dean Ambrose*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

So, as some of you may have noticed, CHODE has been permabanned from this site.

My 2nd and 3rd picks - Sting and Brock Lesnar


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> So, as some of you may have noticed, CHODE has been permabanned from this site.
> 
> My 2nd and 3rd picks - Sting and Brock Lesnar


Chode has been banned. There will be a new member joining and taking his place. Therefore his wrestlers Sting and Lesnar can not be chosen, sorry try again.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Well, it wa worth a try :lol

I pick Scott Steiner and Road Warrior Animal


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

My third pick: *William Regal*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

BRUNO SAMMARTINO


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Who's Next? My third round draft pick goes to 

Goldberg


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, after brief deliberation my third round pick is...

*Christian*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*BUMPED*

And i'd like to add we have a replacement for CHODE, it's Blake "Pure" Holyman. Welcome aboard! (Y)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Nick Bockwinkel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My next selection is....

*Owen Hart~!!*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*3rd Pick:* _AJ Styles._


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

3rd pick: "Mr Perfect" Curt Hennig


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AS PER PM...

MIKE HERO SELECTS~........

*Roman Reigns *Missed Pick** 
and

*Dolph Ziggler*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

RODDY PIPER.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*My third pick:*
Sean O'Haire







*ps: sorry for jumping ahead of you Awsmash* :$:$:$


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Awsmash is up...Blake accidently chose before him but its cool unless he wanted Sean O Haire...


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry for taking ages guys, I'll take Lou Thesz.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My third pick - Mark "RATINGS" Henry :henry1


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My third pick is the someone I'm surprised dropped this far, the second greatest man to ever live (cause I'm the first)......AUSTIN ARIES!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Now my first two picks were submission wrestling wrestling finest past and future. Well now it is time for the past of British wrestling and future. 

3rd pick: British bulldog
4th pick: wade Barrett (nexus version) 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

SWEET! Now for my 4th pick its time to add one of the biggest draws in the history of the business to my roster, the man who MADE Hulk Hogan into the legend he is...

ANDRE THE GIANT!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> SWEET! Now for my 4th pick its time to add one of the biggest draws in the history of the business to my roster, the man who MADE Hulk Hogan into the legend he is...
> 
> ANDRE THE GIANT!


You bastard. I swear my card is going to be terrible.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My fourth pick is: THE MAN THEY CALL VADER


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> My fourth pick is: THE MAN THEY CALL VADER


I hate you.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Henry, Aries, British Bulldog, Barrett, Andre the Giant and Vader all gone.

I've only missed a few hours, WTF.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

My fourth pick: Sheamus :shocked:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

My fourth pick: The Dynamite Kid!

If he's been taken.. Mr. Bob Backlund!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Batista has called out any star from the past, present or future to a co-main event match on PPV.

... Suddenly .....






LOAD UP THE SPACESHIP WITH THE ROCKET FUEL AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero according to a PM i got chooses....*

*Brian Pillman~!!*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

4th Pick: The 'It Factor' of professional wrestling...BOBBY ROOOOOOOOOODE


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*4th Pick*: _BULLY RAY_










_Got to pick the current TNA World Champ!_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*My next selection is....

Terry Funk~!!*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jerry The King Lawler


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> The Canadian Crippler Chris Benoit


Benoit has already been chosen man.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My 4th round pick is...*Samoa Joe*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My next pick goes to "The Whole F'n Show"

Rob Van Dam


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> My next pick goes to "The Whole F'n Show"
> 
> Rob Van Dam


I wanted RVD. 

ok, My next pick is *SCOTT HALL*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

My fourth pick: *Seth Rollins*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

My Picks

*Kevin Nash and The Big Show*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

My fifth pick: *JBL*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Million Dollar Man Ted Dibiase*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next pick goes to 

Ryback


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My 5th round pick is...

*Shelton Benjamin*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

My 5th pick is El Generico


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*My next choice is:*
*
"Ravishing" Rick Rude~!!*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*5th Pick*: _Booker T._










_This was a hard decision to make. I picked Booker because he's a relatively big name. Still not sure what I'll do with him yet, but it's worth the risk._


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

5th Pick: The Blueprint...Matt Morgan


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero selects...

Ultimo Dragon*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry, was watching a movie with the girlfriend.

I'm going to save the controversial pick for later, my current pick?

DA SAMOAN BULLDOZER... UUUUMAGAAAAA.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

My 5th pick is... Mr. Bob Backlund!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Sorry, was watching a movie with the girlfriend.
> 
> I'm going to save the controversial pick for later, my current pick?
> 
> DA SAMOAN BULLDOZER... UUUUMAGAAAAA.


GOD DAMNIT!


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

My next pick:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My fifth pick is Arn Anderson.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My fifth pick is none other than...the suicide mask wearing, appletini sipping...The Fallen Angel, Christopher Daniels!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cool it is on me and I pick the kings of wrestling: 

5th pick Claudio castagnoli aka Antonio Cesaro

6th pick Chris hero aka Kassius Ohno 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well I had to do a bit of research but my 6th pick will be.....Yokozuna!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My sixth pick is Tully Blanchard.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Sixth pick: Rene Dupree


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

My sixth pick is the man that made many of the moves your modern day Cruiserweights use.. Jushin Liger!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Keeping my controversial guy in my back pocket for later because I see better value on the board right now.

FORMER WWF CHAMPION AND ICON; SGT SLAUGHTER!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero selects

Jon Moxley*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> *Mike Hero selects
> 
> Jon Moxley*


Uh Jon Moxley is Dean Ambrose. And Ambrose has been drafted already.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Who the fuck is next!?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Who the fuck is next!?


DiabeticDave.

Although Chan needs to change Hero's pick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry guys i didn't know who Dean Ambrose real name was...

*Mike Hero selects...*
*Miss Elizabeth as manager~!*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

6th Pick: The Homicidal, Suicidal, Genocidal, Death–Defying...Sabu


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*6th Pick:* _Goldust_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My selection is...
*
Bruiser Brody~!!*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

My 6th pick: Michael "PS" Hayes


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My 6th Round Pick: *John Morrison*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next sixth round draft pick goes to, 3 time WCW World Heavyweight Champion

*Diamond Dallas Page*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Superfly Jimmy Snuka is my next pick.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

My sixth pick: *Damien Sandow*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ffs Sandow and DDP were my planned picks

I pick ROAD DOGG JESSE JAMES and BAD ASS BILLY GUNN, the NEW AGE OUTLAWS


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> ffs Sandow and DDP were my planned picks
> 
> I pick ROAD DOGG JESSE JAMES and BAD ASS BILLY GUNN, the NEW AGE OUTLAWS


*DwayneJohnson wanted Road Dogg! lol

He PM'd me...he chose....

Alberto Del Rio*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

"*Nature Boy" Buddy Rogers*

Booyah!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

For my next pick, I am picking the first ever WWE Diva to be entered in the draft. 7 time WWE Womans Champion and 2013 Hall of Famer


*Trish Stratus*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

For my 7th round pick, I choose 'The Beast From The East' - *Bam Bam Bigelow*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

My 7th pick: Terry "Bam Bam" Gordy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*My next choice is...*

*RAVEN*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*7th Pick*: _Cody Rhodes_


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

7th Pick: Michael McGillicutty


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero as per via PM has selected..*

*Antonio Inoki*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

"Anyone who has ever wrestled a match in any federation is eligible."

The Beast Incarnate Selects....






Floyd 'Money' Mayweather!

RATINGS.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

My 7th pick is..... *AX!*


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

My next pick:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My 7th pick is: "The Man of 1000 Holds" - Dean Malenko.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My 7th pick is the man who will not die, the other Hardy boy..Matt Hardy!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

7th pick Tyson Kidd
8th pick Justin Gabriel 

International airstrike 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

my 8th pick is the other half of Bad Influence, Kazarian!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My 8th pick is Magnum TA.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*My next pick*:








*Muhhamad Hassan*: You americans are pathetic and i will not..





*JACK SWAGGER!*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry guys.. been sleeping. My next pick is The Great Muta!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*The Beast Incarnate may pick when he is back online. 12 hours has passed. Let's move on.

*Mike Hero selects..

Kenta Kobashi*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

8th Pick: 'The Cowboy' James Storm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*8th Pick*: _Magnus_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*My next pick:

"The Innovator of Violence" Tommy Dreamer*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll just pick now; had QUITE the emergency I had to attend to last night.

My 8th Pick; Jumbo Tsuruta


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

The Modern Day Warrior Kerry Von Erich


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry about the wait guys.

My 8th round pick is... *Tazz*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My 8th round draft pick goes to



*THE MIZ*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

My next pick is:

HARLEY RACE










What a beautiful image...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dwayne Austin PM'd me..he picks..

*MR. T*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bump**


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Mr Kennedy and Road Warrior Hawk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*As per PM..Dwayne Austin chooses..

Shane Mcmahon*


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

lame i got banned for a week so i couldn't join this anymore.`


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I would like to choose *Sycho Sid* as my next pick.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next pick goes to 

Lex Luger


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My 9th round pick is...*Gangrel*

One of the GOAT theme songs too:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

My next pick. 

Barry Windham


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*My next choice is:

Kofi Kingston~!!*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*9th Pick*: _X-Pac_


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

9th Pick: The Sandman


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero as per PM selects...

Tiger Mask*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Mitsuharu Misawa.

If its my pick .


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Okay folks...thanks to

Awsmash PM'd me, he chooses:

-Verne Gagne


And Blake "Pure" Holyman PM'd me and chooses

-Sylvan Grenier *


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My 9th pick is Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

my 9th pick is none other than...










Awesome Kong!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

9th pick: Paige
10th pick: summer Rae 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

And with that it's back to me and here's someone who honestly i'm shocked took this long to get drafted...then again yall are slapnuts for missing out on this pick!










The King Of The Mountain, J-E-double F J-A-double R-E-double T, JEFF JARRETT!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My 10th pick is Greg "The Hammer" Valentine.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Blake will be out a day or two. He only left me with one pick. So he can pick his missed pick upon returning.

Awsmash PM'd me his next pick is:*

*The Junkyard Dog*

The Beast Incarnate can pick now.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Making missed pick:* _Carlito_


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

STAN HANSEN.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero selects...

Kazuchika Okada*

Diabetic Dave is up~!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

10th Pick: Crimson


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*10th Pick*: _MVP_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My next choice is..

*THE BIG BOSSMAN*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jesse "The Body" Ventura


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My 10th round pick is...*Rhyno*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next pick goes to 

*Bobby Lashley*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Rikishi* is next for me.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm still half asleep, so sorry if this guy has been picked already, at least I don't think he has

*Finlay*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ken Shamrock and "Dr Death" Steve Williams (Who was supposed to be Lashley :cuss


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Lita*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

LOL *Jimmy Uso* is my next pick.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next pick goes to 

*Billy Kidman*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My 11th round pick is...*Yoshihiro Tajiri*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Superstar Billy Graham


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My next pick is...

*Abdulla The Butcher*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*11th Pick:* _Evan Bourne_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Diabetic Dave is up (BUMP)


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

11th Pick: Mistico


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero selects..

Lo Ki*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Toshiaki Kawada


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll take Chyna.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Next Pick: Chris FUCKING Masters! :angry:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*iwatchwrestling is i believe not around...he PM'd me he chooses*

*La Parka*

_(Sorry for the confusion Blake)_

Awsmash is up~!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> *iwatchwrestling is i believe not around...he PM'd me he chooses*
> 
> *La Parka*
> 
> ...


Are you sure?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MY BAD...HOLLYWOOD NIGHTMARE IS UP fpalm..sorry guys


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My next pick is former ROH Heavyweight Champion, Kevin Steen!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Now time for my picks:

Paul Heyman 

and 

The Hurricane


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

For my 12 pick, it's time to take another dominating diva.

Meaning my next pick is none other than....










The Glamazon, Beth Phoenix


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My 12th pick is Juventud Guerrera.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

_Blake is up but since it's been 12 hours since last post Blake can pick upon return._

*Awsmash picks: LUNA VACHON*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

lol


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

AJ LEE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero selects....Player Uno

Diabetic Dave selects....Hunico*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I choose...

*Tito Santana~!! ARRIBA LOL*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I pick The Man of One Million Masks Mil Mascaras


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

EDIT - Meant for the discussion thread :side:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Alien Bounty Hunter i believe is next...he chooses 

Vampiro~!*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next pick goes to Eve


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*12th Pick:* _Bray Wyatt_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cloverleaf is now up i believe


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Won't be long. Driving home 40 odd mins.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Jey Uso lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Jey Uso lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Heath Slater*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> - **** If you get on this site, but fail to make a pick in two hours from that time, next person is up.*-- *NEW RULE 5/10/13*


You snooze, you lose, Obby :brodgers

*Eugene*









That's right :brodgers


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

FUCK, I was totally going to pick Eugene. My life is ruined 

El Santo and Blue Demon


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Come on DA..?? Where are ya son?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Samu from the headshrinkers


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next pick goes to 

*Konnan*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My next pick is...The Brian Kendrick


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

My next pick; The Yellow Rose of Texas David Von Erich


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*My next pick is..

2 Cold Scorpio*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*13th Pick:* _Fandango_


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

13th Pick: Chris Sabin


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero selects....

Player Dos*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Fabulous MOOLAH


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

My next pick is Dory Funk Jr!

I have so many awesome opponents for him. :mark: Only problem is that almost all my matches are the same... Maybe I'll go for a Six Man Elimination Tag... Great Muta/Verne Gagne/Jushin Liger vs. Dynamite Kid/Bob Backlund/Dory Funk or something.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Since Blake has missed the 12 hour window - My 13th pick is Davey Richards.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well here's someone i'm surprised has gone this long without being drafted...

Maple Leaf Muscle, PETEY WILLIAMS!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyler reks and curt Hawkins 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll take Lance Archer.










For the record he was also known as Vance Archer in WWE and Lance Hoyt in TNA.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*iwatchwrestling chooses:

Jimmy Hart (manager)
*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*AWSMASH PICKS...

JIM CORNETTE
*

the beast is next


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

THE UGANDAN GIANT

KAMALA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero selects...

Fire Ant*

Diabetic Dave is up


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

14th Pick: Alex Shelley


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*14th Pick:* _Bobby Heenan (Manager)_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*My next choice is....

Ron Simmons~!!*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

The Claw Master Baron Von Raschke.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My next pick is...*Paul London*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ratman's 14th pick in the draft is worth Millions of Dollars, Millions of Dollars, Millions of Dollars

*Titus O'Neil*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Big Daddy*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Steve Blackman*









(Don't think I've seen him picked yet but correct me if he has)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Jay Lethal and Eric Young


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Al Snow*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Kendo Nagasaki*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My 15th pick goes to the other half of The Prime Time Players, "Mr. No Days Off"

*Darren Young*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My next pick:

He's super...

He's crazy...

He's *Super Crazy*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

My next pick El Canek


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My next pick....

*The "Russian Nightmare" Nikita Koloff*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*15th Pick:* _Kenny King_


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

My 15th pick is on the list bro...Robbie E


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Blake picks (his 2 missed picks)

Nathan Jones
Adrian Neville 
-------------------------
Mike Hero goes with..

Soldier Ant*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

VINCE RUSSO.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel as if I have to add something different to my technical and speed based roster... I'll take Mike Awesome!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My 15th pick (with permission from Chan to move forward) is Dominic DeNucci.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My next pick is David Hart Smith.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

15th Colt Cabana
16th Sami Callihan


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm gonna go with...

"The Guru" Sonjay Dutt


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My 16th pick is Larry Zbyszko.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> My 16th pick is Larry Zbyszko.


Yes!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> My 16th pick is Larry Zbyszko.


Didn't someone already take him?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Since I've been given the green light to pick before Blake, I'll take Ahmed Johnson.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Mr. Wonderful Paul Orndorff.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Next pick: Psicosis


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero selects..

Green Ant*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

16th Pick: Zack Ryder

Woo Woo Woo! You Know It!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*16th Pick:* _Big E Langston_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My next choice is...

*Val Venis*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

My next pick

Dos Caras.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

If I can be serious for a moment, my next pick is...*Lance Storm*










Surprised he's not gone yet.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure he hasn't been picked yet, so my next pick is

*Test*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Has Mick McManus been taken?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't think so, can't see his name in the OP

*Scotty 2 Hotty*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

OP is awful.

There are 2 Lance Storms and I didn't pick TEST. fpalm


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

how the hell has King Kong Bundy not been taken yet

seriously

King Kong Bundy and Santino Marella


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Paul Bearer*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Stan fucking Hansen

EDIT: He's gone.

Mitsuharu Misawa

EDIT: FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK MY LIIIIIIFE.

Give me a minute....


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I have him too .


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, here we go folks...

*PEDRO MORALES*

If he's gone, I quit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman is up i believe.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next pick goes to 


*Steve "Mongo" McMichael*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Good timing.

My next pick is...*Jim 'The Anvil' Neidhart*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jay Brisco


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My next pick is..

*The Iron Sheik*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BUMP***


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*17th Pick:* _Killer Kowalski_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

:stupid:


The Fourth Wall said:


> *17th Pick:* _Jerry Lawler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


King was already chosen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Diabetic Dave is up next


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

17th Pick: Hernandez


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero selects...

Chuck Taylor*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

COWBOY BOB ORTON.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Antonio Rocca.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Blake picks

Nathan Jones (missed pick) and Adrian Neville *


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My 17th pick is Rick Steiner.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My next pick is none other than the man who in 2010 should have been on the fast track to being world champion...

Ted DiBiase Jr.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder how many of you saw this coming based off my last pick..

I'm gonna take this fine ass blonde.










Maryse Ouellet.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My 18th pick is Kevin Sullivan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

-Blake to choose 4 picks when he returns. Hopefully he cleans out his INBOX!

*Awsmash picks...

Gorgeous George*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

My missed picks:

Samuray del Sol
Chavo Guerrero


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Hacksaw Jim Duggan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero selects 

Super Dragon

-lemme know if there are any people here missing a wrestler on their roster on the main page...thank you*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Pac is Adrian Neville & has already been taken by Gambit.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

18th Pick: Homicide


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*18th Pick:* _Freddie Blassie_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My next choice is...

*The Honky Tonk Man~!*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

My next pick is Jack Briscoe


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My next pick is...*Charlie Haas*










World's Greatest Tag Team back together.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My 18th pick is 

*Prince Albert*









Sorry I mean 

*Albert*









Sorry I mean 

*A-Train*









Damn it I meant *Lord Tensai*









Fuck I meant

*Sweet T*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Mick McManus next please.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Natalya*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Torrie Wilson and Sable


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry for the delay guys, I'll just go with 

*Spike Dudley*

if he hasn't been chosen already


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Big John Studd


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next pick goes to the new manager for the Prime Time Players


*The Coach*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My next pick is...*Joey Mercury*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I pick Mark Briscoe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*My next pick is...

Rick Martel*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*19th Pick:* _Devon_


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

19th Pick: Averno


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero selects..

M-Dogg20
*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The Great Khali.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Rikidozan!

Can't believe he isn't gone yet.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Rikidozan!
> 
> Can't believe he isn't gone yet.


Didn't someone just take him in the last couple rounds?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My 19th pick is Yoshi Tatsu. (I scanned the roster about 27 times and didn't see him.)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Didn't someone just take him in the last couple rounds?


I don't think so.

EDIT: Yep, I typed his name into the 'Find' tool on Chrome, no one's taken him.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

"The Prodigy" Mike Bennett


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

19th: T.J. Perkins
20th: Brian Cage


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit said:


> 19th: Suicide
> 20th: Brian Cage


Just a heads up that you can't pick Suicide. I tried, the person with Christopher Daniels is the only one that has access to the Suicide gimmick considering Daniels' played him the most.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK changed it to the person playing him currently


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*EDIT----*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I was slightly confused...anyways, i think Hollywood is up next


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My next (and final) pick is gonna be the beautiful Maria Kanellis.










And because this is my last pick, screw it have another pic of Maria for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

FINAL PICK - Mike Rotunda.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Aw fuck. Is this our final pick? I thought it was twenty wrestlers AND one manager. Shit. I'll have to get rid of someone for Smash to complete Demolition then.. hmmmm.

Oh, and I'll take "Sweet" Stan Lane.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

nah, i think we each get another manager/wrestler pick


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Drew Mcintyre.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Drew Mcintyre.


I've got Drew Mac already, bro.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Fuck. Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero picks...

Gran Akuma*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

20th Pick: Jigsaw


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*FINAL PICK:* _Amazing Red_


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I was just gonna point out that Axel wasn't out there.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I was just gonna point out that Axel wasn't out there.


Michael McGillicuty.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I pick...

"The Franchise" Shane Douglas*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I pick the legendary Gerry Briscoe


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My next pick is...*Jerry Lynn*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My 20th pick goes to 2012 WWE Hall of Famer 

*Mike Tyson*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

fuck ^


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I think I've missed a pick. 

Giant Haystacks

and

Akebono


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Grandmaster Sexay*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Doink The Clown and Paul Ellering to manage the Road Warriors

Done :hb


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

When do we pick the manager/valet? Do we go back through the order now?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah this round in the same order I guess. THE FINAL ROUND. :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Last pick, fuck it, I'm going for it.

*David Arquette*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The fabulous moolah


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I've got Moolah for a match w/ AJ Lee mate .


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

BOLLOCKS!!! That pick took forever. I could turn someone I've already got into a manager. HMMM :side:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My last and final pick goes to 

*R-Truth*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

For my final pick, I choose...*Melina* (as a manager).










:vince3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The last pick was around 4:29 PM....It appears TskersRevenge was on today at 6:16pm...i guess he overlooked the last selection...therefore the 2 hour rule continues...

EDIT:

MY CHOICE FOR MANAGER is:

*"Sensational" Sherri Martel*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*FINAL PICK:* _Zema Ion_


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

My last pick is Dick Murdoch as a manager


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Final Pick: (Manager) James Mitchell


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mike Hero selects..

Icarus*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Dennis Rodman.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Rock Don Muraco


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

There was a bit of confusion last round (I thought it was the last round :lol) and my pick was changed to Smash.

So this round I take Rikidōzan!

Just 3 picks left!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

My last pick is shark boy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey All,

Congrats to everyone here who put on great efforts in this draft. It's a pleasure to be able to communicate with all the members here who put on a wonderful and challenging time doing this. I look forward to doing another draft if you guys are interested..very soon!

This will conclude this THREAD...MODS may Close it. Let's keep all and any DISCUSSION on the other Thread please. I will indeed post a lot of stuff on the other thread in a few minutes, including....WHO WILL FACE WHO, TRADE DEADLINES, and of course DEADLINE to GIVE ME YOUR PPV CARDS.

Thanks.


----------

